# Have you begun Thanksgiving prep



## Colbyt

Sure have. With the turkey purchase yesterday I have everything I need I need for the big sleep. No egg nog or Z bread here but otherwise about the same as you.


----------



## Windows on Wash

We pretty much do a Paleo Thanksgiving. 



No bread and very few carbs. Mashed cauliflower instead of potatoes. Pumpkin custard pie that is crust less. 



Its really darn good. My wife is a machine.


----------



## wooleybooger

Startingover said:


> The Italian families back home always had zucchini bread on holidays.


MMMM, you remind me that I have a dozen quarts of home canned cushaw in my panty. It is a winter squash and makes a very good bread. Just got added to our menu.


----------



## Mystriss

I'm not doing anything at all \o/ 

(We're on break from holidays now that the kids are grown up.)


----------



## TheEplumber

My house has been selected by my wife's siblings for a get together next weekend. My SIL donated a brisket. Guess who's been selected to smoke it? (never smoked a brisket)

But before that get together happens, we'll have a traditional meal on the traditional day with our children, grand kids and Mom's. Everyone is bringing goodies... and yep, I'm smoking a turkey....


----------



## wooleybooger

Mystriss said:


> I'm not doing anything at all \o/
> 
> (We're on break from holidays now that the kids are grown up.)


Yes we are pretty much also. We will go to our daughter's place Saturday, she is doing the big meal. Hubby has to work Thanksgiving day.

We will do a mini-version ourselves. A Dak ham with home canned pineapple and Maraschino cherries with home canned sweet potatoes and a homemade stuffing/dressing and maybe some home canned navy beans.

Edit: Forgot the cushaw bread.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

The wife has it all prepped except the turkey. 3 pies in the freezer and these --- partial baked --- rolls that just came from the oven will go to the freezer to be finished baking at meal time. I know not where she learned that but I did get a sample plate of rolls to approve. Lip licken good.
She did critique herself saying the dish of 24 could have been baked another 5 and those in the center will be a little heavy.


----------



## Startingover

Senior, I’d give up everything if I could have that big pan of rolls all to myself slathered in butter.

I was going to buy Hawaiian rolls, since they’re quick, but i like Rhodes frozen rolls better, even if I have to let them rise.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Startingover said:


> Senior, I’d give up everything if I could have that big pan of rolls all to myself slathered in butter.
> 
> I was going to buy Hawaiian rolls, since they’re quick, but i like Rhodes frozen rolls better, even if I have to let them rise.


I'll be thinking of Startingover with each bite I take of the next 3 on that dessert plate. Even though it's tuff, I'll try cutting back a bit on the butter. :biggrin2:


----------



## Startingover

Senior, if you want really, really good butter get some Kerrygold Irish butter. I could eat it with spoon but don’t.

I have no willpower around home made bread so I never make it


----------



## Mystriss

My favorite butter is Land-o-Lakes Canola spread. The Kerrygold is pretty good though (they have it at Costco up here but not really anywhere else so I found the Canola spread.)


----------



## ktownskier

We go to my brother and sisters house for Thanksgiving. I am typically assigned something to bring. And then when I get there, I am assigned more tasks. Making the gravy, checking the turkey. Checking on the rest of the ingredients for the meal. 

I am a better cook than my SIL. (I call her my sister because I feel she is closer to me than the rest of my sisters-in-law.) 

I also make the cranberry sauce. (From real cranberries, cranberry juice (instead of water), organic sugar. grated citrus rind) And a savory cranberry sauce made with the regular regular cranberry sauce, onion, ginger, curry power, maple syrup, nutmeg, cinnamon (Stick and grated) pepper and salt. And my wife makes that cranberry orange chutney crap. 

As for baking, my daughter would make cookies, bars, pies and rolls. Sadly, this is the first year in a long time that she won't be here so now I have to figure out how to do the baking. 

Anyone know where I can find frozen rhubarb? I need to make some raspberry rhubarb pie. And I may even make one to bring to the party.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Mystriss said:


> My favorite butter is Land-o-Lakes Canola spread. The Kerrygold is pretty good though (they have it at Costco up here but not really anywhere else so I found the Canola spread.)


We have L-O-L butter but IDK about the Canola except that in the field. :smile: I'll watch for it.


----------



## Nik333

I took a road I'd never traveled on today & saw about 20 wild turkeys running in an old dark walnut orchard.

They just wouldn't stop for a photo. I wonder how walnut fed turkeys taste?


----------



## Nik333

Startingover said:


> The Italian families back home always had zucchini bread on holidays. I’m making mine, to freeze, this weekend. I’ve started picking up random items, like jello, canned pineapple & onions. Heres our standard menu. A girlfriend always laughs about the 2 of us having 2 pies.
> 
> Turkey breast
> Mashed potatoes
> Noodles
> Dressing
> Cranberry salad
> Corn
> Rolls
> Egg nog
> Zucchini bread
> Pumpkin pie & pecan
> Whip cream


You forgot gravy!!!:surprise:


----------



## mark sr

> I’d give up everything if I could have that big pan of rolls all to myself slathered in butter.



When my mother baked bread it was always 3 loaves at a time. If I could sneak in the kitchen where the bread was cooling, grab a loaf, smear stick butter on and get out the door without getting caught - that loaf was history!


----------



## Colbyt

ktownskier said:


> Anyone know where I can find frozen rhubarb? I need to make some raspberry rhubarb pie. And I may even make one to bring to the party.





Our Krogers has fresh your same company owned City Market does not seem to have any. Let your mouse do your looking thought it might be hard to find West and North.


----------



## Startingover

Don’t know why rhubarb is hard to find. I needed some once cause my son-in-law wanted a pie. Lucky a girlfriend grew it an had some in her freezer. 

Nik, my mother-in-law made the best giblet gravy. That talent escapes me. I bought a jar of chicken gravy I happened to see. Heinz. Not sure if they make turkey flavor. This will do, Im only one eating it.

Yuck wild turkey. Had to cook one once. I was from family of hunters. It was awful. My cousin always got one an gave it to an old man who could get out an hunt. He was so grateful.


----------



## wooleybooger

Rhubarb huh. What is that? I've never seen it here on the TX Gulf Coast.

Yes I know what it is but the stores don't have it. If a person would ask they might be able to get it in a couple days.

Never tasted it.


----------



## Nik333

Apparently, it's grown mostly in Northern States. California can grow it April thru June. (?) Where's that?
Temp must be below 40 deg F.

My mom used to serve fresh but it may have been from Washington.

I had no desire for it but just read about Strawberry-Rhubarb pie with Vanilla ice cream! :biggrin2:


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Like rhubarb / strawberry pie but want both fresh if possible. If I'm still doing a little gardening next spring I may try rhubarb but I aint messen with strawberries.


----------



## Startingover

Dad grew it in Ohio. Very very sour. Takes a lot of sugar. Mother made rhubarb sauce but I always got a warning not to eat too much or it had a laxative affect.

On a different note: has anyone had “beyond beef?” Totally amazing. Daughter was at a popular Smokehouse restaurant and just dropped off some BBQ for me. It was chunked meat. She asked if I knew what it was. I said brisket. I swear it tasted like meat, you know that chewy (in a good way) texture that meat has? This had same texture. They serve a vegan sauce with it...no butter in it, and it was good. 

This will be good for people with high cholesterol or vegans. The only vegan burgers I’ve had were made with beans and good but no texture.


----------



## BigJim

For the first year since I can remember, we aren't fixing Thanksgiving. Everyone eats somewhere else then eats at our house but just nibbles. Judy fixes everything from scratch and that takes a lot of time. Just isn't worth all that trouble anymore. We are going to the Smokey Mountains and eat there.

By the way, did you know Canola oil is short of Canada oil. They changed the name because it sounded better than what it actually is. It is actually rape seed oil.


----------



## Startingover

Jim, someone on FB just asked which was best, Alamo, JT Hannas or Old Mill restaurant. I guess they were talking about Gatlinburg but not sure. I’d choose the Smokies over unappreciative people anytime.


----------



## ktownskier

Startingover said:


> Don’t know why rhubarb is hard to find. I needed some once cause my son-in-law wanted a pie. Lucky a girlfriend grew it an had some in her freezer.
> 
> Nik, my mother-in-law made the best giblet gravy. That talent escapes me. I bought a jar of chicken gravy I happened to see. Heinz. Not sure if they make turkey flavor. This will do, Im only one eating it.
> 
> Yuck wild turkey. Had to cook one once. I was from family of hunters. It was awful. My cousin always got one an gave it to an old man who could get out an hunt. He was so grateful.


STOP, oh Dear GOD, Please stop!! Don't open that jar!!

I can teach you how to make gravy real easy. First, buy some Wondra flour, it is in a blue tube. And some chicken stock or broth. Low sodium if possible. 

If you can find it, also get some Better than Bouillon Chicken flavor. It is great to have around to add some body to soups, stocks, sauces or gravies. It has a lot less sodium than regular bouillon and the first ingredient is actually Chicken. 

In a sauce pan, put some butter 4-6 tbls and let it melt slowly. Once it finishes bubbling, sprinkle the same amount of Wondra over the butter. Whisking to incorporate the butter and flour and let it cook for a few minutes like you would a roux. 

Once it is starting to turn a little color, start adding the chicken broth. It will look like it has seized at first but don't worry, just keep adding the broth and whisking. It will eventually loosen and become a liquid. 

I usually add at least 1 can and probably another half. If you want a bit more flavor, and you were able to get the better than bouillon, take a small amount and whisk it into the gravy. 

You have just made a lump free gravy, made from natural, easily pronounced ingredients, that actually good.


----------



## Colbyt

There are two different styles of gravy and ktownskier gave you one.


With no offense intended to those who love them, put the giblets in the garbage, reserve the neck and cut a big flap of skin off the neck or tail area of the turkey. Slow boil those until fully rendered along with a healthy dose of salt and pepper while the turkey cooks. Remove skin and neck, strain if desired and set aside until the turkey is done.



For each cup of gravy desired combine 1 TBSP of corn starch with a small amount cold water and whisk it into the cooking water above simmer until it clears and thickens. Any leftovers may be saved for reheating or used to make hash (SOS) with the leftover turkey.


Note: The gravy in a bag mixes are corn starch or flour and ground bouillon cubes so anything is better than that jar.


----------



## Startingover

Ktown, now I’m afraid to open that jar. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh: I roast the turkey breast in my iron skillet so should have some drippings. Many years ago I bought Wondra flour, glad to know its still available. Mother in laws turkey gravy was white looking so maybe she used milk? 

I’m excited about Thanksgiving dinner and the tasty leftovers we’ll have for 2 days. I’ll go over to daughters the day before, dust off the good dishes and set the table.

PS. Instead of 2nd pie being pecan i’ll ask if daughter would share a mince meat pie with me. My dad loved those. I haven’t had any for years. Don’t know why I never see them here


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Startingover said:


> PS. Instead of 2nd pie being pecan i’ll ask if daughter would share a mince meat pie with me. My dad loved those. I haven’t had any for years. Don’t know why I never see them here



Mince Meat pie. Never cared for it as a kid but our Son-in-Law makes one I like. Thanks for the reminder.


I may have told this same story 2 years ago or was that last year, but I've been told SeniorSitizens have a right to tell stories over and over. You'all ( all ) be able to do that legally some day.:biggrin2:


----------



## BigJim

Startingover said:


> Jim, someone on FB just asked which was best, Alamo, JT Hannas or Old Mill restaurant. I guess they were talking about Gatlinburg but not sure. I’d choose the Smokies over unappreciative people anytime.


I really can't give you an answer as I have never eaten at any of those places. The only one I have heard of is The Old Mill restaurant but they are high dollar for us. Thanksgiving they will be over $25 each, Don't know where we will eat yet. The place we usually eat at is called Sawyer's Farmhouse Breakfast Restaurant there in Pigeon Forge. They close at 10:00 am though and there is always a line.


----------



## rjniles

I'll be frying turkeys, 3 of them. One for us and 2 for my wife's customers. I have cooked wild turkey (fried and roasted), I assure you, domestic is much better unless you like tough and stringy.

Sent from my RCT6A03W13E using Tapatalk


----------



## ktownskier

Colbyt said:


> There are two different styles of gravy and ktownskier gave you one.
> 
> 
> With no offense intended to those who love them, put the giblets in the garbage, reserve the neck and cut a big flap of skin off the neck or tail area of the turkey. Slow boil those until fully rendered along with a healthy dose of salt and pepper while the turkey cooks. Remove skin and neck, strain if desired and set aside until the turkey is done.
> 
> 
> 
> For each cup of gravy desired combine 1 TBSP of corn starch with a small amount cold water and whisk it into the cooking water above simmer until it clears and thickens. Any leftovers may be saved for reheating or used to make hash (SOS) with the leftover turkey.
> 
> 
> Note: The gravy in a bag mixes are corn starch or flour and ground bouillon cubes so anything is better than that jar.


 @Colbyt, you are correct. That is a much better way to make a stock for the gravy. Much more flavor.

Mine is more of a pan sauce. To be a real gravy, you need pan drippins'. 

I just wanted to give @Startingover an alternative to opening that jar. I read the ingredients and I was afraid, very, very afraid. Same for the "Gravy Making Packet" included in some turkeys and turkey breasts. 

One time I attempted to make gravy like my mom did, and I ended up with gravy like she did. A bit lumpy. And one time, VERY lumpy. I even tried a roux with no luck I either over cooked or under cooked. Finally, I stopped for a couple of years. 

Somewhere I heard, read, saw something about using Wondra and making gravy and it looked easy. So I tried it and I got hooked. I have even mastered the slurry method, but I only used that for corn starch. Flour needs to be cooked or it tasted starchy. 

Your corn starch recipe is a good one. It is a great alternative to mine. 

But, I disagree with the Giblets. You should cook them, but in a separate pot than the neck and other pieces. Once the giblets and similar pieces are done, cut them up and give them to your pets. They need a treat. 

OR

Take them to the range and use them instead of clay targets. 

For a quick meal, we will buy a rotisserie chicken or turkey breast and simply potatoes mashed potatoes. While I make the pan sauce, we heat the potatoes and dump the juices from the turkey/chicken into the sauce. Takes all of 10 minutes from her coming in the door to food on the couch.


----------



## ktownskier

I would like to offer my humble view on buying a Turkey. 

The majority of turkeys sold today, whether fresh or frozen, are "enhanced". By that I mean they have had a solution injected of up to 15% water, salt and other ingredients to "promote taste and enhance juiciness".

So if you like to brine your turkey, make sure that it hasn't been enhanced. Also, if you don't like paying for added water, make sure that it hasn't been enhanced. 

As for other terms, well, they are mostly just marketing. 

Cage Free, Free Range, Pasture Raised are somewhat misleading. Cage free just means no cage. Free Range means that they have a door to outside. Pasture Raised means they have 108 SF of space outside for each chicken if they choose to go out side. 

Hormone free is also meaningless and Hormones and Steroids have been banned by the USDA. Antibiotic Free is similar as most birds treated with antibiotics are no longer used for human consumption. (Noticed an increase in Chicken and Turkey in pet foods recently?)

Same for minimally processed. They want to touch the turkeys as little as possible, mostly to reduce the risk of spreading disease. And of course cost. 

Heritage breeds usually have a lot more flavor, but tend to be tougher as they have more room to move and do so. 

Natural means that there is nothing added. No injection, no enhancement. Nothing else is meant. Not that it is organic or that it was humanely raised. Just that it had nothing added to it since it was plucked from the field. Unless brined, this type of bird can end up dried out and over cooked very easily. 

Kosher is a natural bird, plus. By that I mean they take a natural bird, slaughter it under Kosher law and part of that is rubbing it with salt to remove excess blood. This type of bird can be considered dry brined. Rubbing the salt into the skin and meat is doing the same as a wet brine, just not introducing additional water to the bird. 

The last type of bird is the Self-Basting. Which is the enhanced bird as we discussed earlier. Nothing wrong with it. Just make sure that you can read the ingredients. 

Organic means that the bird was fed with certified organic feed. 

Vegetarian fed is kind of an unusual way to feed birds. They actually like bugs and worms and stuff. So, why not feed them stuff they like. 

Just some stuff to ponder.


----------



## Nik333

We, I say we because we must have 100 cousins from the 13 Virginian siblings, make gravy much like Colbyt, but in the roasting pan.

You put the turkey on a rack or plate & keep warm in the oven. Put the roasting pan on the stove and skim off most fat, or use that special cup that separates it, or put in freezer briefly to separate fat. There will still be enough fat for flavor.

Put the roasting pan ona low heat burner. Whisk all the crunchy meat pieces ( small ones) and juice together. Mix flour or cornstarch, depending on which flavor you like, separately, in cold water to make a smooth paste.

Add the thick liquid paste to the juice in the pan. Whisk while it thickens the juice. Add giblet & neck broth you cooked earlier, if you put cooked chopped giblets in the stuffing/dressing. Add milk or cream to taste, black pepper & salt if needed. Done. Put in gravy boat. Keep warm with turkey.

Send some to BigJim :smile:for his biscuits.

(Giblet juice does have a strong flavor, mostly from the liver, but is hardly recognizable when added to pan juices.)


----------



## Nik333

I put golden raisins in my dressing. Between the meat, 
wheat and dried fruit, it may be a subconscious wish for mincemeat.


----------



## Mollyyy

We celebrate it at my house with some of our friends. Its quite fun as we all prepare different dishes and have it together.


----------



## mark sr

thanksgiving prep thread active in may - either someone is awfully early or very late :biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger

mark sr said:


> thanksgiving prep thread active in may - either someone is awfully early or very late :biggrin2:


I'm still working on Mother's Day.


----------



## CaptTom

I still have a turkey in the freezer from the pre-thanksgiving sales. Was going to have some family over in mid March to help eat it up, but we all know how that went...


----------

